# Exploring European ems: Budapest, Vienna, Prague



## DannyHans (Jan 12, 2017)

Hey y'all, I'm visiting Budapest, Vienna, and Prague this week, with three days in each city and was wondering if anyone working in any of these cities knows if it might be possible to arrange a ride along to explore their ems systems. Or even if it would be possible to simply explore an ems station house, seeing as how most ambulances have been departing from a station house when they get a call in Budapest thus far. I currently work in the FDNY ems system in NYC and wanted to compare. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff2mars (Jan 12, 2017)

The only thing I can tell you... I was surprised by the amount of ambulances responding in Prague when I visited the city... Far more than in NYC and than in every place I visited!!! Maybe because it was overcrowded with tourists, or because of a particular EMS response policy... I don't know


----------



## SpecialK (Jan 13, 2017)

I doubt it.  How is your Hungarian, German and Czech?

Most countries in Europe use some combination of a Doctor, Nurse and EMT.  There are no "Paramedics" and I don't think it's a bad thing.

I tried for weeks to arrange even a _visit _to SAMU and got nowhere.  They just weren't interested.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 13, 2017)

I have been to all of those cities...and seeing EMS in action was the last thing on my list. Just saying...


----------



## DannyHans (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeff2mars said:


> The only thing I can tell you... I was surprised by the amount of ambulances responding in Prague when I visited the city... Far more than in NYC and than in every place I visited!!! Maybe because it was overcrowded with tourists, or because of a particular EMS response policy... I don't know



That's interesting. I'm sure it's their policy though, but hopefully I'll find out once I get to Prague in a few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyHans (Jan 13, 2017)

SpecialK said:


> I doubt it.  How is your Hungarian, German and Czech?
> 
> Most countries in Europe use some combination of a Doctor, Nurse and EMT.  There are no "Paramedics" and I don't think it's a bad thing.
> 
> I tried for weeks to arrange even a _visit _to SAMU and got nowhere.  They just weren't interested.



Yeah that's a rather interesting combo. I saw a mobile ICU unit earlier today which was the only mod I've seen thus far. I wonder how effective it is in the field though; whether the doctor really gets to use their skill set or not. Where does SAMU operate? Which country is that?

And my language skills are very limiting. Only English and Russian with some Ukrainian and elementary Spanish. None of which really help in these countries. But it seems as though most people speak English here fairly well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyHans (Jan 13, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> I have been to all of those cities...and seeing EMS in action was the last thing on my list. Just saying...



Yeah that's fair. We've visited most of the usual tourist attractions and some of the ruin bars already which has been a lot of fun. Thought I could use one of my days exploring something I was involved in at home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 16, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> I have been to all of those cities...and seeing EMS in action was the last thing on my list. Just saying...


Ha!
Of all the things to do....
I can think of at least a dozen things I'd rather see... in action!


----------



## dutemplar (Jan 16, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> Ha!
> Of all the things to do....
> I can think of at least a dozen things I'd rather see... in action!



That would explain all those Amsterdam trips buddy... 

I tend to try and visit a fire station every now and then, trade a patch and check out differences.  EMS... not as much.


----------



## DannyHans (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah it just seemed like a fun idea at the start of the trip. In retrospect I don't even have one to see the rest of the things I planned so I probably would t have had time anyways. But still enjoyable to learn about differences nonetheless... and trading patches is definitely a plus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

